# Ups! Hab ganz vergessen, mich vorzustellen.



## HAnniGAP (2. Aug. 2012)

Ich bin Anni, geboren und aufgewachsen in Hamburg-Altona. Typisches Großstadtkind. Ich wollte immer schon einen Teich, war aber bei uns in der Stadt nie möglich. Nun nach Bayern geheiratet, auf‘s Land gezogen in ein Haus mit Garten. Endlich! Ich konnte eine ungenutzte Rasenfläche zwischen den Häusern bebauen.  

Und los ging’s: Minibagger bestellt, Loch gebaggert. Aus der anfallenden Erde (Lehm mit Bauschutt) sollte der Fluss entstehen. Riesen-Erdwall aufgeschüttet  - und nun??? Wie soll der Wall vorm Abrutschen geschützt werden? Also - Steine müssen her! Ab in den Baumarkt,  sch… sind die teuer. Da muss eine andere Lösung her. Rumgefragt und einen alten stillgelegten Steinbruch gezeigt bekommen. Jeden Stein einzeln rausgesucht, zu einem Haufen getragen und von einem bekannten Bauern mit dem Traktor und Hänger zu uns fahren lassen. Mit mauern, Mörtel usw. kenne ich mich nicht aus, da hab ich nur Lego-Erfahrung.  Ich hab die Steine nur leicht nach innen versetzt aufeinander gestapelt und die Erde ordentlich fest getreten.  Bis jetzt hält´s. 

Mein Fluss fungiert auch ein bisschen als Filterteich und Uferzone. Da der Grünstreifen nur 2m breit ist, hab ich eigentlich keine Uferzone. Der Teich ist ca. 4,2m lang, 1,6m breit und 1,20 tief. Er unterteilt sich grob in drei Bereiche. Im Süden ist der Teich flach, im Durchschnitt 50cm tief. Richtung Norden kommt ein Übergangsbereich von 80cm Tiefe, Breite und Länge. Dort steht die Pumpe (6000l/h) in einer Wanne. Weiter gen Norden dann die Tiefwasserzone (ca. 1m x 1m x 1,2m). Und im schattigen Norden der 12,7m Lange Fluss. (6m x 40cm + 1m x 30cm + 2m x 20cm + 2cm x 15cm + 1,7m x 0-5cm) 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/2147

Der Bau war echt eine Mamut-Aktion, aber ich hatte im Sommer 2011 (knappe vier Monate) es so legen können, dass ich nur nachts oder am Wochenende arbeitete und sonst via Überstunden-Abbau. Der Teich blieb nicht unbemerkt, und ich bekam früh schon Pflanzten „aus Nachbar‘s Teich“ von allen Seiten. Im Winter lag die Baustelle dann brach und unter viel Schnee. Im Jahr 2012 weiter Pflanzen geschnorrt und einige vom Geburtstagesgeld gekauft. 

Nun sollten aber Fische rein. Bei in unseren Breiten guten 480m Höhe über NN wartet man damit besser die Eisheiligen ab.  Ende Mai ab zum DEHNER und zwölf __ Goldelritze und fünf Blue __ Shubunkin geholt.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/2131

Knapp 20 Tage später dann Babyfische! Ich also dann *Kopf zerbrech*- ‚wie die hier rein gekommen, hier angemeldet und seit dem immer wieder hier zu Gast. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36424

Bin mir inzwischen ziemlich sicher, dass die ersten kleinen Shubunkin sind. Die Goldelritze haben dafür aber viel mehr produziert. 

So - lange Rede, gar kein Sinn: das bin ich - und jetzt hier. 

LG Anni


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ups! Hab ganz vergessen, mich vorzustellen.*

Moin Anni,
willkommen im Forum 
Klasse Bilder-Doku, den Teich und seine Bewohner kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
Um die Steinbruch-Steine beneide ich Dich, wir mussten auf Feldsteine aus dem Heideacker zurückgreifen Und die gab's nicht kostenlos, die Bauern wissen schon was man außer Kartoffel noch verkaufen kann!
Wünsche Dir viel Spaß hier im Forum,


----------



## blackbird (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ups! Hab ganz vergessen, mich vorzustellen.*

Moin moin Anni. 

Herzlich willkommen hier!

Die Postleitzahl hört sich ja ganz schön danach an, dass Du jetzt in der weiteren Umgebung von Ingolstadt lebst. Ich selbst wohne zwar in Berlin, arbeite aber in Ingolstadt.

Hab mir Deine Bilder angesehen und finde es ausgesprochen hübsch, was Du da errichtet hast. 

Ich wünsche Dir ebenso viel Spaß hier im Forum.

Tim


----------



## dragsterrobby (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ups! Hab ganz vergessen, mich vorzustellen.*

Moin moin und :willkommen


----------



## bayernhoschi (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ups! Hab ganz vergessen, mich vorzustellen.*

Hallo Anni,
:willkommen
mir geht es ähnlich,
ich komme gebürtig aus einem kleinen Städtchen in der nähe von Lübeck.
Seit 18 Jahren lebe ich jetzt glücklich in der Nähe von Erding.

Ach ja, schönen Teich hast Du da auf den wenig Platz gebaut


----------



## Tom1402 (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ups! Hab ganz vergessen, mich vorzustellen.*

Moin Anni,

was zieht die Nordlichter in den Süden, kein Meer weit und breit, also muss ein Teich her 

Meine Vorstellung ist auch noch fällig, im Winter hab ich mehr Zeit dazu :smoki

Gefällt mir sehr gut mit den Steinen aus dem Steinbruch und was du auf doch begrenzten Raum 

geschaffen hast. super 

liebe Grüße Tom 
(hab 20 Jahre in HH gearbeitet bei die Fischköppe - lach)


----------



## HAnniGAP (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ups! Hab ganz vergessen, mich vorzustellen.*

@ Eva-Maria: Hi, danke für die „Blumen“  und ja die Steinbruch-Steine sind klasse. 

@ Tim: Moin ich arbeite auch in IN hab aber nicht so einen weiten Pendelweg. Bei dem vielen fahren hast du ja kaum Zeit für deinen Teich! :?

@ Günter: Moin Moin 

@ bayernhoschi: Noch so ein Nordlichter das hier „Entwicklungshilfe  “ leistet. 

@ Tom. Ja da hast du Recht aber mein Teich ist natürlich nicht soooo salzig, groß und weit wie das Meer. :hai

lg Anni


----------



## blackbird (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ups! Hab ganz vergessen, mich vorzustellen.*

Hi Anni. 


HAnniGAP schrieb:


> @ Tim: Moin ich arbeite auch in IN hab aber nicht so einen weiten Pendelweg. Bei dem vielen fahren hast du ja kaum Zeit für deinen Teich! :?



Hehe... auch bei einem großen deutschen Automobilhersteller mit vier Ringen...? 
Naja, die Fahrerei geht so. Sind zwischen 3,5 und 4 Stunden einfach und dann jeweils drei Minuten vom Hotel. Ein Kollege aus Neuburg hat über die Woche gesehen eher mehr Fahrtzeit... 

Liebe Grüße, Tim


----------



## HAnniGAP (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ups! Hab ganz vergessen, mich vorzustellen.*

Hi Tim mein Arbeitgebern hat ein großes rotes PLUS und keine Ringe.


----------



## HAnniGAP (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ups! Hab ganz vergessen, mich vorzustellen.*

So mein Teich ist nun zugewuchert. 
 

 

Das __ Hornkraut hat nun gute 120 cm Länge erreicht. Nur die Seerose schwächelt etwas sie hat immer nur so 3-4 Blätter und noch nie geblüht. 
Auch die Algen wollen nicht so recht. Ich habe festgestellt die 2 meiner __ Shubunkin die Fadenalgen zum fressen gern haben. 1 x im Monat hohl ich ihnen einen Eimer voll aus Nachbarsteich. 
www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?t=36756

Sollte man im Herbst die meisten Unterwasserpflanzen aus dem Teich entfernen?  Das Hornkraut und die Seerose im tiefenteil nehmen ja schon etwas Platz inanspruch. 
Kann ich die kleinen __ Goldelritze (>200) und  Shubunkin (>50) im Teich lassen ober lieber in einem Aquarium Überwintern?


----------



## HAnniGAP (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ups! Hab ganz vergessen, mich vorzustellen.*

Ein „Zaungast“ eine __ Zauneidechse


----------



## HAnniGAP (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ups! Hab ganz vergessen, mich vorzustellen.*


----------



## HAnniGAP (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ups! Hab ganz vergessen, mich vorzustellen.*

So ein neues Album: Tiere am und in meinem Teich (ausser Fische)
www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/album.php?albumid=2139


----------



## HAnniGAP (8. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Ups! Hab ganz vergessen, mich vorzustellen.*

Es ist Winter geworden. Der Bachlauf schläft nun und die neue Luftpumpe ist in Betrieb gegangen.


----------



## Digicat (8. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Ups! Hab ganz vergessen, mich vorzustellen.*

Servus Anni

Schön ...

Wünsche Dir/Euch einen geruhsamen Advent


----------



## HAnniGAP (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Ups! Hab ganz vergessen, mich vorzustellen.*

@ Helmut
Danke für die  eine schöne Adventszeit dir und deinen lieben. :weihn5 :weihn4


----------

